

Frogmetrics, OMGPOP, Posterous, Scribd, Inkling, Xobni, and Loopt nominated for TiE50 Awards - jeremymims
http://tie50.net/polling/
Voting ends May 7th.
======
jeremymims
Voting ends May 7th.

~~~
ivankirigin
When I got an email about the event, I thought it was spam. Is it well
regarded?

Generally, how is one to tell that an industry conference is good? I'm not a
fan of awards for the sake of awards.

~~~
zaidf
TiE is pretty legitimate, probably one of the older, more well-known
organizations in the Valley. They have serious pull. ie. Tiecon East in 2007
had John Kerry as a speaker.

~~~
ivankirigin
John Kerry is on a paid speaking circuit, right? Either way, the best part of
conferences are the other people and how easy it is to get to know them. The
list of companies isn't bad at all.

